# Urgent Senior - Manhattan Shelter



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

To Be Destroyed - 6/22/12 
Manhattan Center

My name is VICKY. My Animal ID # is A0936063.
I am a female white maltese mix. The shelter thinks I am about 17 YEARS old.

I came in the shelter as a STRAY on 06/18/2012 from NY 10452, owner surrender reason stated was STRAY.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my 17 years old!!! She doesn't deserve that! Pray that something can be done!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't see her on the Animal Care and Control site in Manhattan. And there's no other info on contacts, etc.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh, this is heartbreaking. Praying someone can help her.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I found her on their internet/website listings, but I'm not in a position to do anything as I'm on the other coast.  Here's the link.

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh god!! I don't know what to do!!!! Geez, why can't we just live in a nice world where every pup has a home forever!!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bump for this senior


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This little lady doesn't deserve this! Hoping someone can show her the love she deserves at this age!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't believe she is in these conditions at this age!!! So not fair! I hope she can be rescued soon!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't get it, is there some benefit to showing this poor baby so messy? Why wouldn't they clean her up and make her more desirable to the public??? I just don't understand. Under all that mess, she looks like she's adorable. 

She has her age against her, anything to make a better impression seems appropriate!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's on a list to be destroyed on Friday June 22,that's today folks.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85844511.78596.152876678058553&type=1&theater


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*She''s set to be destroyed Friday June 22, that's today!*

Here it is again!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85844511.78596.152876678058553&type=3&theater


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This poor baby it's so heartbreaking. She has pledges to any rescue that will pull her. She's been shared over and over with all of the rescue groups and still no takers. There were two others in just as deplorable condition that have been saved. Praying my heart out that Vicky can be saved before they PTS tommorrow! This is tearing my heart out!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know it's killing me,even sadder is how many we don't find out about...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

This is just unreal. How can so many beautiful creatures of God be PTS because of stupid humans. Oh how I wish this old baby girl could be saved!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Based on the link below it appears this poor sweet girl needs some medical help. It also looks like a rescue group and some people are trying to work out the details of saving her. This is not how a senior should be living. People are just cruel. I sure hope they can pull her. 

Not sure how true this medical exam is:
*06/21/2012 RE-EXAM* (LAST MAJOR EXAM)
Medical rating 4 NC - SEVERE CONDITIONS NOT CONTAGIOUS, behavior rating NOTDETERMN
QARH, eating well sever dental dz severely matted coat,* ulcerated mammary tumor* right cranial chain A: *geriatric mammary tumor periodontal dz* P: rec blood work, chest rads rec NH placement continue with current tx

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85844511.78596.152876678058553&type=3&theater


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

You can't get anyone on the phone at this place!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So discusting to see another poor baby in this condition at the hands of a human. It makes me so angry to see as I sure most of us feel that way. I don't understand why they are not answering the phone when time is important here. Hoping that something can be done to help her live whatever life she has left in peace.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't get through on their line either  . I was hoping someone on here had an update. I wonder if they PTS before hours or after hours?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They PTS at 6 am, they open at 8am...So it's before...
I hope they check messages before PTS ,just in case...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

lmillette said:


> You can't get anyone on the phone at this place!!!!!!!!!!


Did you try to keep hitting 0 at the end of each cycle to keep the phone ringing?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> They PTS at 6 am, they open at 8am...So it's before...
> I hope they check messages before PTS ,just in case...


 :smcry:


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I just called that shelter but I couldn't get anyone on the line either....though at this hour, it's probably too late sigh. Work was busy all day so I didn't get to check forum earlier. I don't really know what I am going to do for her long term, I already have 4 fluffs and I think that's my limit (especially with a puppy right now) but I just want to get her out of there and maybe get her cleaned up. Those mats looks horrible, it's so obvious how badly neglected she was. She deserves so much better than that, especially in her age. 

Any news if this poor little angel was PTS?


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

This will be unpopular, but does anyone think it may be kinder for this sweet one to be PTS? 

I don't know what the treatments would be for her medical conditions, but they sound serious. Any surgery, medication, etc., would be painful and/or frightening for her and at her advanced age, maybe being eased to the bridge is the kindest thing to do for her. She's been through so much already.

Or maybe I'm just trying to make myself feel better about the whole thing.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

newlywedat50 said:


> This will be unpopular, but does anyone think it may be kinder for this sweet one to be PTS?
> 
> I don't know what the treatments would be for her medical conditions, but they sound serious. Any surgery, medication, etc., would be painful and/or frightening for her and at her advanced age, maybe being eased to the bridge is the kindest thing to do for her. She's been through so much already.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just trying to make myself feel better about the whole thing.


It crossed my mind as well, especially after reading her medical exam information. However, I would rather her be PTS with someone who can give her some real love before she goes on to her new life at the bridge and not to have to endure the PTS at a shelter that would leave her looking like this. That is my thought anyway. I'm pretty sure it has probably been done - so bless your soul pretty girl Vicky!!! :crying::crying:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

HOLD THE PHONE - This is the update from the thread Michelle posted. Maybe a miracle could happen.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85844511.78596.152876678058553&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5844511.78596.152876678058553&type=3&theater# 
*Colleen Paige* Pledging people please step up now. We are taking her to the vet after rescue and she is a mess!

http://www.animalmiraclefoundation.org/medical_fund.htm  *Animal Miracle Foundation - Medical Miracle Fund - Assisting shelters and rescues with funding for.* 
www.animalmiraclefoundation.org Thank you to the following friends for their generous donations! ... See More




7 minutes ago · LikeUnlike

<LI class="uiUfiComment comment_2683968 ufiItem ufiItem" data-ft='{"tn":"R1"}'>https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5844511.78596.152876678058553&type=3&theater# *Colleen Paige* We will match all pledges. 7 minutes ago · LikeUnlike · 2


<LI class="uiUfiComment comment_2683978 ufiItem ufiItem" data-ft='{"tn":"R0"}'>https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5844511.78596.152876678058553&type=3&theater# *Sandra Brodie Carr* Colleen, do you have your hands on her yet? 5 minutes ago · LikeUnlike


<LI class="uiUfiComment comment_2683984 ufiItem ufiItem" data-ft='{"tn":"R"}'>https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5844511.78596.152876678058553&type=3&theater# *Michele Cruz-Vittorio* I'm on my way now, will update when I'm there and know anything further. 5 minutes ago · LikeUnlike


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

newlywedat50 said:


> This will be unpopular, but does anyone think it may be kinder for this sweet one to be PTS?
> 
> I don't know what the treatments would be for her medical conditions, but they sound serious. Any surgery, medication, etc., would be painful and/or frightening for her and at her advanced age, maybe being eased to the bridge is the kindest thing to do for her. She's been through so much already.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just trying to make myself feel better about the whole thing.


While to some extent, I am inclined to agree that sometimes it is best to PTS a fluff that is suffering from a medical condition...I would rather it be done in a humane way with at least someone there with her to put her in their lap and hold her as she crossed to the bridge. That may be the kindest thing this poor girl ever experienced in her life. 

I don't know how this shelter conducts killing these poor fluffs but most kill shelters use the gas chamber method. I find that highly disgusting and disturbing. These poor beings don't deserve to end that way. I don't understand why we can treat those criminals on death row with more dignity and let them die in a painless way AFTER treating them to the best meal of their life when we PTS these innocent ones in such a horrible way. The only fault they have is not having the right owners and/or losing their owners.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> While to some extent, I am inclined to agree that sometimes it is best to PTS a fluff that is suffering from a medical condition...I would rather it be done in a humane way with at least someone there with her to put her in their lap and hold her as she crossed to the bridge. That may be the kindest thing this poor girl ever experienced in her life.
> 
> I don't know how this shelter conducts killing these poor fluffs but most kill shelters use the gas chamber method. I find that highly disgusting and disturbing. These poor beings don't deserve to end that way. I don't understand why we can treat those criminals on death row with more dignity and let them die in a painless way AFTER treating them to the best meal of their life when we PTS these innocent ones in such a horrible way. The only fault they have is not having the right owners and/or losing their owners.


Yes, I agree wholeheartedly. At the very least, I hope the update proves correct and she will see some love, tenderness, and affection in her life! At least a loving caregiver can make the decision as to whether it's her time to be released and, if so, the most gentle and kind way to get her there.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

lmillette said:


> HOLD THE PHONE - This is the update from the thread Michelle posted. Maybe a miracle could happen.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85844511.78596.152876678058553&type=3&theater
> 
> ...


Are you saying she was saved, Lindsay? Please keep us updated if you have any news on her. I will be more than happy to donate if they are asking for funds for her medical needs.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

newlywedat50 said:


> This will be unpopular, but does anyone think it may be kinder for this sweet one to be PTS?
> 
> I don't know what the treatments would be for her medical conditions, but they sound serious. Any surgery, medication, etc., would be painful and/or frightening for her and at her advanced age, maybe being eased to the bridge is the kindest thing to do for her. She's been through so much already.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just trying to make myself feel better about the whole thing.


 My thinking was that she may have to be PTS, but that she deserves a period of time before that happens where she is loved and cared for. Even if it's only a week--heck, even if it's only a day. When my work schedule settles down, and I am able to fully retire, I'm really thinking that I would like to adopt seniors like this, just to make their final days on earth loving, peaceful days--not stressful, shelter days.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know what the status is. I am just reading the posts in the link. Vicky hasn't come out in any album yet and not in TBD album according to a post (the shelter must send out album updates or something). I would wait to donate until they have her.

If you click the "petharbor" link that she was on (MSS posted it in this thread on page 1) is says "Sorry! This animal is no longer in our online database. Please check with the shelter to see about its availability."

So I don't really know what is going. Praying for miracle.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

LoveLucy said:


> My thinking was that she may have to be PTS, but that she deserves a period of time before that happens where she is loved and cared for. Even if it's only a week--heck, even if it's only a day. When my work schedule settles down, and I am able to fully retire, I'm really thinking that I would like to adopt seniors like this, just to make their final days on earth loving, peaceful days--not stressful, shelter days.


That's a lovelyl goal - I hope you get to do just that! I wholeheartedly agree with your post.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The buzz on the site is someone is going up top get her,so fingers crossed. I wonder if she's really that old. Wasn't there a rescue recently they thought was much older and turned out she was younger than thought. It was her rough condition that made them think she was older.

I hope this one isn't that old so she will have more happy years...


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

LoveLucy said:


> My thinking was that she may have to be PTS, but that she deserves a period of time before that happens where she is loved and cared for. Even if it's only a week--heck, even if it's only a day. When my work schedule settles down, and I am able to fully retire, I'm really thinking that I would like to adopt seniors like this, just to make their final days on earth loving, peaceful days--not stressful, shelter days.


Even before I joined this forum, my brother and I are hoping to open a no-kill shelter in the future and name it "Cupid's Haven" in memory of our boy. I'm heavily considering fostering too but like you, I'm waiting until I have a lighter work schedule and I think it's probably better to wait until I have my own house. Seeing how many fluffs are PTS because of lack of foster/homes is very heartbreaking. Joining this forum has opened my eyes how badly these sweet ones need help.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes Michelle, I believe it was one of the seniors the AMAR rescued. I believe it was Hunter who they rescued in April. I think it was that they thought he was 10 originally but then believe he is really about 7 or 8.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Yes Michelle, I believe it was one of the seniors the AMAR rescued. I believe it was Hunter who they rescued in April. I think it was that they thought he was 10 originally but then believe he is really about 7 or 8.


I think you're right.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Praying for this little girl..... keep us posted!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It appears that Vicky is gone. Bless her sweet soul. I wish someone could have taken her and shown her real love for at least a few mintues. Poor girl.:crying 2::crying 2:


*Urgent Part 2 - Urgent Death Row Dogs* ... Early reports out of the shelter are that Vicky was destroyed this morning. When you called 3 hours ago, she was most likely already gone. While I hope this is not true, it seems to be an accurate and reliable status update. RIP Vicky. 
31 minutes ago

Link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85844511.78596.152876678058553&type=3&theater


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just got back on here. Have been working, so not online until a little while ago. Very sad about Vicki. :smcry: I have no good feelings ever about AC&C in NYC. Have never been able to get through to them for years or get accurate info and some things I saw passing by in our van once years ago on my way to a shoot, will never be erased from my mind. I can't even go there. :crying: I just can't even get involved with them as it's heartache every time and I just can't bear it anymore. RIP Vicky.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

RIP Vicky.  She is in the "Gone" folder. Most heartbreaking is that the girl who was going to pull her is at the shelter right now. I'm so mad and so sad. 

Linda


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Sitting at my desk in tears. RIP sweet girl. I hate shelters.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hate the people who let her get into such bad shape. Some shelters do care.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I just got back on here. Have been working, so not online until a little while ago. Very sad about Vicki. :smcry: I have no good feelings ever about AC&C in NYC. Have never been able to get through to them for years or get accurate info and some things I saw passing by in our van once years ago on my way to a shoot, will never be erased from my mind. I can't even go there. :crying: I just can't even get involved with them as it's heartache every time and I just can't bear it anymore. RIP Vicky.


Sue they seem to be pretty awful there and ruthless to know end!!! God bless her sweet soul!



sophie said:


> RIP Vicky.  She is in the "Gone" folder. Most heartbreaking is that the girl who was going to pull her is at the shelter right now. I'm so mad and so sad.
> 
> Linda


I know, I have been following the thread like mad!! I just wish she went earlier (not sure if that would have helped but it may have).


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:smcry::smcry: This is so sad. I have no idea how people can actually go to work everyday in a place like that.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I saw that her picture had been moved to the Gone folder and the intake of breath that I took brought people to my office to check on me. I need to get home and get some puppy love. I am just sick about this. Poor sweet sweet baby. I am sorry that your humans let you down. Please go find Alvin at the bridge and play and run little girl.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been trying the phone number on and off all day long. The phone rings once and goes totally blank, or a busy signal that sounds like the phone is off the hook. These sons of bitches have the audacity to post pictures of defenseless babies on death row and not answer a phone. F them. 

My Crisse was at this ACC. Thank God for me that an animal behaviorist from the Humane Society asked to look at her. 

I hate this dump.

xoxoxoxoxo 

Rest in Peace beautiful Vicky.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

My co-worker heard me sniff and said what doggie died now. They know me too well. I can't wait to get home and get me some Roux, Skylar, Ellie loves and kisses. I had a bad feeling all day that this would be the outcome.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

:crying: O my I'm so sorry that she couldnt be rescued!! Sweet girl.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:crying 2::crying 2: Breaks my heart that I can't help these babies with comfort, care and the love they deserve. RIP sweet Vicky.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:crying 2::crying 2::crying 2:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So sad my heart is breaking. RIP Sweet Vickie


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

:'( I am infuriated that they couldn't wait until that rescue volunteer got there... that is what gets me the most. There were those that were TRYING to save her and WENT to the shelter... how could they have not waited?! :'(


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

This is unacceptable, she gave love to her family for years and then was brought to a kill-shelter as a stray. I am so upset that our companions can be thrown away like they were garbage. How can NY have kill shelters and do such a thing.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

This is so sad. (Note to self: Do NOT read these things at work. People will think you are crazy...) The more I learn about the homeless/unwanted dog crisis in this country, the sadder and more angry I get. I much prefer the anger, but in the end, it's always just sadness...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They had people coming but it was some sort of classification of rescue thing... a class of approved rescue? So heart breaking. Our shelter calls rescues and exhausts all means before they PTS..
Our shelter just rescued 30 dogs from another "shelter" in southern Ohio that were slated to be gassed! They've gotten all but 3 adopted out...
I'm sick, just sick...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Me too Michelle!! I'm so sick!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I believe I remember Edie or someone with AMA Rescue saying that at some of the horrible shelters in LA they go to get the Maltese that they've put holds on to find that they've already been PTS. That's why I always hold my breath when they're going to be sprung from shelters. You just never know.:smcry:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I believe I remember Edie or someone with AMA Rescue saying that at some of the horrible shelters in LA they go to get the Maltese that they've put holds on to find that they've already been PTS. That's why I always hold my breath when they're going to be sprung from shelters. You just never know.:smcry:


It so shouldn't be like that!!! I sometimes wonder why these shelters are around. I mean they don't seem care about the animals at all... :smcry:


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't get the picture of poor Vicky out of my mind. And they call themselves animal shelters. I think I saw the word murderer on here. I hope whoever turned her out rots in **** with all the rest of the people that think animals are disposible. I thank god everyday for my fluffs. They are the reason I get up every day. They are my world. People at work think I'm crazy for loving my babies. Yes my babies. I'm so glad I found SM. Finally I found my people. I come to this site to read and enjoy others who feel the way I do.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I believe I remember Edie or someone with AMA Rescue saying that at some of the horrible shelters in LA they go to get the Maltese that they've put holds on to find that they've already been PTS. That's why I always hold my breath when they're going to be sprung from shelters. You just never know.:smcry:


That's happened to me a few times out of Los Angeles shelters.

One time I was stuck in traffic for 2-hours. I called to let the shelter know I was on my way, and traffic was terrible. They said, "no problem". I finally arrived to just find they killed my senior girl just minutes before.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wanted to say I'm so sorry wee little Vicky. I would have taken you in a minute. You were precious. Rest In Peace sweet one.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

This is so heartbreaking. I don't know if I feel more sad or angry. Shelters like this should be shut down. If they don't care about the animals they take in, why bother getting them to begin with? I hate the term "To be destroyed" too. It makes it seem like they are talking about inanimate object. I think the better term would be "To be MURDERED" cause that's exactly what they did to these innocent, sweet ones. 

I really feel bad...It's like I failed her because I didn't call earlier. I hope she at least went quickly and painlessly. I'll send a quick prayer tonight to our little boy, Cupid, so he can keep her company and be her friend at the Bridge.

Rest in Peace, little Vicky.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate the term" to be destroyed" it's like some ominous thing that poses a danger to humanity! Vickie had a better chance on the streets than at that shelter! Run free and play now, at the bridge sweet Vickie !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I hate the term" to be destroyed" it's like some ominous thing that poses a danger to humanity! Vickie had a better chance on the streets than at that shelter! Run free and play now, at the bridge sweet Vickie !



I hate that term too but it's appropriate,they are destroying them....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Kaiser said:


> This is so heartbreaking. I don't know if I feel more sad or angry. Shelters like this should be shut down. If they don't care about the animals they take in, why bother getting them to begin with? I hate the term "To be destroyed" too. It makes it seem like they are talking about inanimate object. I think the better term would be "To be MURDERED" cause that's exactly what they did to these innocent, sweet ones.
> 
> I really feel bad...It's like I failed her because I didn't call earlier. I hope she at least went quickly and painlessly. I'll send a quick prayer tonight to our little boy, Cupid, so he can keep her company and be her friend at the Bridge.
> 
> Rest in Peace, little Vicky.


I hope she went peacefully,I don't know how they PTS their animals....


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I talk to my Tori that went to the bridge in January all the time. I tell her when one our precious fluffs are up at the bridge. When I saw the posting, I took a break and told Tori about her and to greet her and to tell her that she was a special girl to us on this site,


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

fran said:


> i talk to my tori that went to the bridge in january all the time. I tell her when one our precious fluffs are up at the bridge. When i saw the posting, i took a break and told tori about her and to greet her and to tell her that she was a special girl to us on this site,



♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It is all so heartbreaking and my eyes are on tear over flow now. She is in my prayers.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am heartbroken! I was praying for a miracle and that sweet precious Vicky would be saved and have a little time here on this Earth where she could be loved and adored by someone who would appreciate her. And, that when it was her time to go to the Bridge she would be able to lay in loving arms and feel the warmth of human touch and a heart beat next to her's. .


----------

